# Cone Tray holders



## chefcjohnston (Oct 27, 2007)

I need to know where to buy the art easel style passing trays for the savory cones. A website would be great and if anybody knows the best price that would help as well

Thanks


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

You could make them yourself or try Korin a japanese sushi supply company.
They may have a large handroll tray or stand....its made for little cone style
sushi rolls......good luck!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I just bought a communion tray for small shots.
$59 at a Catholic Supply House

There's a plastic molder/cutter firm that makes all kinds of specialized pieces.....come in with an idea and they make it.....I've not had them make cone holders but more literature pieces. 
Seems like having someone that's handy with power tools may be the best route......find everyday things that can be altered to fit your needs.....


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

It's pretty easy to do. You just might need to invest some $ at the hardware store.

You'll need:
-A power drill.

-A "hole saw" It's a bit that has a normal drill bit in the center and what looks like a cookie cutter with jagged teeth around that. 

-A saber saw. Don't skimp out because the cheap ones will burn out quickly.

-Fine sandpaper. If you've got a friend that has a belt sander, the better.

-Polycarbonate sheets. aka Lexan (brand name). It should come with a protective film to protect it's surface during cutting. Peel it off when you are done. 

1) Trace the template onto the sheet and cut it out with the saber saw. Do fine shaping and rounding with the sandpaper. It goes a lot faster with a belt sander.

2) Drill out the holes for the cones. Sand out the roughness.

3) Polish the cut edges with acetone solvent. This will make them crystal clear.

When you are cleaning it don't use abrasives, bleach, or water hotter then 140 deg F. You should be okay with quat ammonia as a sanitizer.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

interested in a developing an equipment side business tincook?


----------



## todd lemler (Jul 14, 2016)

I make these custom. [email protected] Todd 612-309-4438




  








IMG_20150820_203204089.jpg




__
todd lemler


__
Jul 14, 2016


----------

